# Wie viel DevOps sollte ein Java-Entwickler kennen, der sich in Microservices spezialisiert?



## RobertVox1977 (14. Jan 2019)

Hallo,

welche Tools von DevOps und wie tief sollte ein Java-Programmierer wissen, der Microservice implementiert.
Er soll Docker wissen, aber wie tief? Ist es auf der DOCKERFILE-Ebene und den grundlegenden Befehlen ausreichend? Sollte er ein breiteres Wissen haben (z. B. auf Clustering-Ebene, Docker-Compose, Swarm-Docker, Pacemaker)? Sollte er Kubernetes kennen? Wie gut?

Sollte er zum Beispiel Ansible oder Puppet usw. lernen? Oder solche Tools wie ansible benutzt nur DevOps Engineer.

Mit anderen Worten, welcher Teil von DevOps sollte Microservices-Java-Developer kennen, um seine Arbeit gut zu machen.

Und noch eine Sache: 
Es ist am besten, Spring Boot und Spring Cloud für Microservice zu verwenden.

Und was denkt ihr an MicroProfi oder Payara oder Wildfly Swarm? Ist es für den produktiven Betrieb geeignet? Ist es stabil und robust genug?
Irgendwie habe ich diese Überzeugung nicht und ich habe das Gefühl, dass JEE8 noch keine guten Microservices Optionen hat und dass es abgesehen von Spring Boot und Cloud keine ebenso guten Alternativen gibt. Stimmt ihr zu?

Denken Sie, dass Java EE 8 derzeit in diesem Feld bemerkenswert ist?

Ich frage mich, weil ich mich auf Microservices-Programmierung spezialisieren möchte, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich nur bei Spring Boot / Cloud bleiben soll. Ist es sinvoll Neuigkeiten zu erweitern, die seit JEE7 in JEE8 erschienen sind. Soweit ich weiß, steht in JEE8 nichts über Microservices.

Was denkt ihr?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Antworte!


----------



## Flown (14. Jan 2019)

Achtung jetzt kommt der Glaubenskrieg in großen Schritten angerauscht.

Meine Meinung dazu:


RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> welche Tools von DevOps und wie tief sollte ein Java-Programmierer wissen, der Microservice implementiert.
> Er soll Docker wissen, aber wie tief? Ist es auf der DOCKERFILE-Ebene und den grundlegenden Befehlen ausreichend? Sollte er ein breiteres Wissen haben (z. B. auf Clustering-Ebene, Docker-Compose, Swarm-Docker, Pacemaker)? Sollte er Kubernetes kennen? Wie gut?


Grundlegend sollte man verstehen um was es bei solchen Späßen wie Docker etc. geht. Ob man das dann konfigurieren kann/soll hängt natürlich von dem Eigeninteresse/Jobbeschreibung ab.


RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Es ist am besten, Spring Boot und Spring Cloud für Microservice zu verwenden.
> 
> Und was denkt ihr an MicroProfi oder Payara oder Wildfly Swarm? Ist es für den produktiven Betrieb geeignet? Ist es stabil und robust genug?
> Irgendwie habe ich diese Überzeugung nicht und ich habe das Gefühl, dass JEE8 noch keine guten Microservices Optionen hat und dass es abgesehen von Spring Boot und Cloud keine ebenso guten Alternativen gibt. Stimmt ihr zu?
> ...


Ich arbeite lieber mit JavaEE und es ist genauso robust wie Spring. Der Weg ist vielleicht ein wenig anders aber man kann mit beiden das Gleiche machen.
Mit Java EE hat man eben zwei Schritte zu machen (im klassischen Sinne): Application Server starten, App deployen.
Spring Boot: App starten (die wiederum den Container bootet).



RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich weiß, steht in JEE8 nichts über Microservices.


Microservices ist keine Spec oder so, sondern einfach eine Architektur. Eine Schnittstelle und eigene Datenbank, die sich eben mehrfach starten lassen. Das geht meist mit REST und JPA (das können beide Frameworks).

Adam Bien (der dt. Java EE "Guru") hat auch über Microservices in JavaEE geschrieben und gesprochen (Videos).


----------



## mrBrown (14. Jan 2019)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Mit Java EE hat man eben zwei Schritte zu machen (im klassischen Sinne): Application Server starten, App deployen.
> Spring Boot: App starten (die wiederum den Container bootet).


Wobei ersteres auch mit Spring Boot klappt und letzteres mit EE, zB Thorntail.



RobertVox1977 hat gesagt.:


> Ich frage mich, weil ich mich auf Microservices-Programmierung spezialisieren möchte, und ich weiß nicht, ob ich nur bei Spring Boot / Cloud bleiben soll. Ist es sinvoll Neuigkeiten zu erweitern, die seit JEE7 in JEE8 erschienen sind. Soweit ich weiß, steht in JEE8 nichts über Microservices.


Ganz unabhängig von Microservices ist es sinnvoll, in JavaEE halbwegs auf dem aktuellem Stand zu sein, zumindest in den Teilen, die für einen interessant sind. Der Großteil davon ist auch unabhängig vom restlichen JavaEE-Stack nutzbar, wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren die größeren Änderungen JAX-RS, JsonB, CDI und BeanValidation - und die sind alle auch ganz für sich allein interessant, zT auch im Spring-Umfeld.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jan 2019)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Mit Java EE hat man eben zwei Schritte zu machen (im klassischen Sinne):


Mit dem Microprofile braucht es das auch nicht mehr (z. B. Payara micro)


----------



## Flown (15. Jan 2019)

Ok hängt euch nicht darauf auf. Ich hatte gesagt: im klassischen Sinne.


----------



## mihe7 (15. Jan 2019)

War nur als ergänzender Hinweis gemeint.


----------

